# foreign body removal



## vjefcoats (Jun 25, 2014)

Good morning
Can anyone tell me how you would code this:  patient comes to ED with nail embedded in great toe all the way thru.  MD cuts off nail head and pulls the remaining nail out.  MD did not make an incision. Coding module wants to use 28190.  IS this correct?  

Thanks,
Vicki, CPC


----------



## scadykat (Jun 25, 2014)

Good Afternoon,
Since you indicated that the nail went all the way through the toe...I would suggest using 28192.


----------

